# Interlinear Scripture Analyzer



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 13, 2006)

Have any of you seen this. 

The Interlinear Scripture Analyzer enables those with little or no knowledge of Greek to learn more about the texts that underly the New Testament Scriptures. It may be downloaded free of charge at: 

Interlinear Scripture Analyzer


----------



## Saiph (Jan 13, 2006)

I downloaded and installed it. It seems to only have KJV for an english translation. But other than that it semms nice.


----------

